# Heuer Bund (Eswehr)



## Shikar (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello there

Saw one of these recently and am very taken with it. I just wondered if there was anything in particular one needed to look out for. Are they copied? Are they pretty reliable? What sort of money are they going for in reasonable condition??

Many thanks

Michael


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

A decent one should cost around Â£1.1, lovely watches, dont see many fakes, a few confused frankens in the past but no fakes, Sinn who cased these for Heuer also have there own Sinn marked version out there and they do come up but are roughly the same sort of money.

Great watches, good luck with the hunt


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

They are lovely watches. I had a Sinn version.

Beware they are copied and redialled etc.

This is a wonderful resource

http://brown-snout.com/horology/articles/heuer_bundeswehr_chrono/


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

Bootsy said:


> They are lovely watches. I had a Sinn version.
> 
> Beware they are copied and redialled etc.
> 
> ...


I've seen very expensive Ebay auctions for knock offs of these, beware. They are great looking, have the 3H on the dial and proper bund leather strap but no manufacturer name on the face. Last one I saw was around Â£300! I'm sure you pick them up in Kowloon for Â£30.

Charlie


----------

